# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  sos une douzaine de chats à la rue, certains sont malades (77)

## chaorphelin

Suite au décès de leur maitre une douzaine de chat est en danger 
Chaque jour ,je les nourri .La situation est critique ?Certain sont malade .
Daprès ce que disait leur mais,ils sont stérilisé .Il n'y a pas de chatons .



Si vous pouvez les aider contactez moi 
Merci pour eux

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Bonjour , il faudrai mettre le département oú se trouve les chats ;-)

----------


## lilou130

c'est exactement ce que j'allais dire  :Smile:  fais tu partie d'une association ?

----------


## éliz

i faut également contacter les associations de votre région

----------


## chaorphelin

Je suis en seine et marne .Les assos c'est fait .Ils me disent qu'ils n'ont plus de moyens ou ne réponde pas .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est exactement ce que j'allais dire  fais tu partie d'une association ?



Non je ne fais parti de rien .C'est juste que ça fout les boules de les voir entrain de mourir

----------


## chaorphelin

Le rouquin a l’œil malade,il a la patte écrasée .Il ne tiendra pas longtemps .
Le gris a gauche de la photo ,n'arrive pas a reprendre du poids  .

----------


## éliz

*j'ai modifié le titre*

----------


## chaorphelin

Merci Eliz

----------


## chaorphelin

Ils sont gentils et m’accueillent avec des ronrons.Ils ne font pas de mal a ma chienne ni aux poules .Chouchou (yeux bleus) est adorable . Ils méritent qu'on les sauvent

----------


## declor92

Oh la la, c'est catastrophique, pauvres chats. Depuis combien de temps ont ils perdu leur maître ? Vous dites qu'il sont castrés/stérilisés. 
Sont ils aussi identifiés ?( tatouages visibles ?)
A t'on une idée de leurs âges ?

Le roux-crème a besoin de voir un véto, il est en grande urgence.

Dans quelle ville, ou bien vers quelle grande ville du 77 ? Car le département est grand.

Merci.

----------


## chaorphelin

> Oh la la, c'est catastrophique, pauvres chats. Depuis combien de temps ont ils perdu leur maître ? Vous dites qu'il sont castrés/stérilisés. 
> Sont ils aussi identifiés ?( tatouages visibles ?)
> A t'on une idée de leurs âges ?
> 
> Le roux-crème a besoin de voir un véto, il est en grande urgence.
> 
> Dans quelle ville, ou bien vers quelle grande ville du 77 ? Car le département est grand.
> 
> Merci.


Leur maitre est décédé en décembre m'a t'on dit .Je ne sais pas si il sont identifié,mais cela m'étonnerais .Je suis pas loin d'euro disney .Pour leurs age,je pense que chouchou yeux bleus est le plus jeune .

----------


## armandine

Il faut emmener le chat roux de toute urgence chez le véto. Son oeil est gravement endommagé, voire perdu et doit le faire atrocement souffrir. Et tu dis qu'il a aussi la patte écrasée. Est-ce qu'il n'est pas attrapable à la main pour l'emmener chez le véto ?

----------


## chaorphelin

> Il faut emmener le chat roux de toute urgence chez le véto. Son oeil est gravement endommagé, voire perdu et doit le faire atrocement souffrir. Et tu dis qu'il a aussi la patte écrasée. Est-ce qu'il n'est pas attrapable à la main pour l'emmener chez le véto ?


je sais qu'il a besoin de voir un véto,c'est pour cela que je suis là à a exposer le problème .Je les nourri ,je n'ai pas les moyens de payer en plus le véto .

----------


## hupet

les chats se laissent attraper ou faut il prévoir une trappe ?

----------


## chaorphelin

> les chats se laissent attraper ou faut il prévoir une trappe ?


Ils cours vers moi dès qu'ils me vois .Ils sont sociable .Demandent des caresses en miaulant

----------


## chaorphelin

Jolicoeur et Bandeau vont mieux .Je continue les antibios .
Dédé s'est encore castagné .  Encore une plaie sanguinolente a la joue .
Un chat gris c'est fait écrasé hier .Il est mort .Ce n'est pas un accident a proprement dit .Si tu traverses quand je passe,j'ai le droit de t'écraser .

----------


## éliz

il en reste combien sur le site?

----------


## chaorphelin

> il en reste combien sur le site?


Difficile a dire en réalité .Entre les pique assiettes et les autres .
A priori ,j-coeur,Bandeau,Dédé et une blanche et grise que j' appel Puce .Je pensais a une p-assiette ,mais en vérifiant sur mes photos ,c'est bien une pauvre .
J'y reviendrai bientôt sur cette Puce

----------


## melied

et notre petite Chanel qui ne veut pas se laisser attraper

----------


## Coppélia

Toutes mes ondes positives pour la capture de Chanel 

Jojo mérite un lit douillet, il est si gentil

----------


## Nougatmonchat

> Jolicoeur et Bandeau vont mieux .Je continue les antibios .
> Dédé s'est encore castagné .  Encore une plaie sanguinolente a la joue .
> Un chat gris c'est fait écrasé hier .Il est mort .Ce n'est pas un accident a proprement dit .Si tu traverses quand je passe,j'ai le droit de t'écraser .


Pauvre chat!  

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et notre petite Chanel qui ne veut pas se laisser attraper


Espérons qu'aujourd'hui sera la bonne pour votre petite Chanel !

----------


## melied

- Mise à jour - - -

"Espérons qu'aujourd'hui sera la bonne pour votre petite Chanel ![/QUOTE]"


On  a essayé hier soir sans succès du coup nous laissons tomber pour  quelques jours le temps que la puce se remette de ses émotions !! on ne  peut plus l'approcher

----------


## chaorphelin

Pièce jointe 234588
Ok! je ne suis pas tout jeune,je n'ai pas le poil long ,ni les yeux   bleus,mais j'ai la queue tordue(j'assume) .Je suis un chat, comme ceux  de votre enfance ,pour ceux qui on  vécus a la campagne; sans race  définit .Juste un petit chat qui aimerait  connaitre la chaleur d'un  foyer avant de partir vers d'autres cieux .
,
Mon copain Jolicoeur est comme moi .Sauf que lui n'est pas timide .Il   adore les caresses et se roule sur le dos dès qu'on le gratouille .
C'est lui a droite ,tigré,masque blanc 
Pièce jointe 234597

  Nous n'avons pas(hélas) le déhanché d'un top modèle ,ni le regard  d'une stars de cinéma   .Mais,nous pouvons être  tes stars a toi...
Tendez nous la patte avant que la notre   ne se raidisse a tout jamais

L'assos Adad nous a pris sous son  aile  .Il nous faut juste une gentille famille .Ensemble ou séparément  ,nous serons au top .Brave comme nous sommes,vous ne le regretterez pas
Notre gentillesse fait que nous sommes ok : chiens,chats ,poules,oies et accessoirement ....blondes ou brune LOL

----------


## Nougatmonchat

> - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> "Espérons qu'aujourd'hui sera la bonne pour votre petite Chanel !


"


On  a essayé hier soir sans succès du coup nous laissons tomber pour  quelques jours le temps que la puce se remette de ses émotions !! on ne  peut plus l'approcher [/QUOTE]

Oh zut ! Pauvre petite minette!  Merci à vous pour votre persévérance. Je crois que vous avez raison d'attendre un peu, il faut qu'elle puisse reprendre confiance.

----------


## melied

Vanille est toute triste depuis hier le départ de Clara ! cette nuit pour la première fois nous l'avons entendu miauler  :Frown:  pauvre puce, elle ne sort que rarement de l'endroit où elle se mettait avec Clara , ça me fend le coeur de la voir comme ça

----------


## Marg0t

Clara aussi a beaucoup miaulé cette nuit... Je pense qu'elle appelait ses copines.



Elle reste sous le lit dans la chambre de ma coloc'. Quand je la ramène dans ma chambre, elle sort rapidement, il n'y a pas assez de cachettes pour elle je pense... :/
Elle est quand même venue manger cette nuit, par contre rien dans la litière...

----------


## melied

c'est sûr que ce sont des chats qui ont toujours vécu à plusieurs et de se retrouver toute seule je pense qu'elles n'ont pas l'habitude, il faut leur laisser le temps de s'y faire. Clara est craintive, tu auras plus de chance de la faire sortir de sa cachette le soir dans la pénombre.
En tout cas je vois que tu as réussi à la caresser ça elle adore, même si elle se cache si tu approches ta main en général elle vient se frotter dessus  :Smile: 
Et pour la litière pareil le premier soir il n'y avait rien du tout, mais nous n'avons rien trouvé à côté !

----------


## chaorphelin

C'est tout a fait normal .Il faut lui laisser le temps .Elle va s'habituer doucement .

Melied : Chanel était là ce soir .J'ai pu la caresser .Je la sent méfiante .Tout n'est pas perdu .Je pense que moi seule pourrai l'attraper .Je vais m'y préparer ,bien que je ne suis pas vraiment a l'aise avec la gente féline .Je l'aurais .....

----------


## melied

> C'est tout a fait normal .Il faut lui laisser le temps .Elle va s'habituer doucement .
> 
> Melied : Chanel était là ce soir .J'ai pu la caresser .Je la sent  méfiante .Tout n'est pas perdu .Je pense que moi seule pourrai  l'attraper .Je vais m'y préparer ,bien que je ne suis pas vraiment a  l'aise avec la gente féline .Je l'aurais .....



Comme  disait Margot il faut je pense essayer de l'enrouler dans une serviette,  déjà ça évitera tout ce qui est griffures et en plus apparemment ça les  apaise. Mais je pense qu'il faut attendre encore quelques jours, mais  c'est déjà super que vous ayez pu la caresser, c'est un très bon début !

----------


## Marg0t

Clara progresse doucement  ::  Hier soir j'ai pu la prendre 2 fois sur mes genoux pour une séance de caresses pendant que je révisais mes cours  :Smile: 

Du nouveau de côté de Chanel ?
Et pour Bandeau, une solution se profile ?

----------


## chaorphelin

* SOS ! MILORD, sociable à la rue (77) RECHERCHE ASSO + FA*

Une FA pour 2 mois  ::

----------


## Coppélia

Ah mince pour Capu...mais elle a trouvé une famille, c'est le plus important.

Oui bonne idée pour la garde pendant les vacances ! Je vais demander à mon chéri si ça lui parle plus dans l'immédiat. 

Pour l'inhalateur, j'ai pris la main : je mets Prudence dans la caisse, je mélange les produits dans la machine, je mets des draps sur la caisse pour l'apaiser et hop la machine en marche pendant un quart d'heure  :Smile:

----------


## chaorphelin

En plus ,tu peux te faire payer .Si ça ce n'est pas un bon argument !

----------


## chaorphelin

> pour Minie, je cherche aussi un covoiturage, dès qu'il est trouvé, c'est bon pour elle aussi.


Pour ou le covoiturage ?

----------


## chaorphelin

> *Château-Thierry dans le 02 (63 km de Marne La Vallée)*


Ben c'est fastoche ! Je prends le train Meaux  Chateaux et le personne vient le chercher a quai .
Toujours pas vus la petite hier .ça fait 3 jours

----------


## chaorphelin

Depuis dimanche, plus de Minnie 
Dimanche ,alors que je venais de nourrir les minous,des randonneurs  sont passé et on câliné Minnie .Se pourrait-il qu'ils l'ai embarquée ?

----------


## Nougatmonchat

Pourvu que Minnie revienne, c'est quand même inquiétant 3 jours sans nouvelles.
J'espère que personne ne l'a prise. J'en ai le coeur serré..

----------


## chaorphelin

> Pourvu que Minnie revienne, c'est quand même inquiétant 3 jours sans nouvelles.
> J'espère que personne ne l'a prise. J'en ai le coeur serré..



Surtout que ce soir ,le temps était sec et il ne faisait pas trop froid .Elle a peut etre trouvée une maison et elle est bien au chaud a cet heure

----------


## Nougatmonchat

> Surtout que ce soir ,le temps était sec et il ne faisait pas trop froid .Elle a peut etre trouvée une maison et elle est bien au chaud a cet heure


C'est très dur de ne pas savoir ce qu'ils deviennent quand ils disparaissent , on imagine tout. Je voudrais aussi qu'elle ait trouvé un abri au chaud. Je me fais du souci pour elle.

----------


## hupet

est-ce que le fils n'aurait pas décidé d'un seul coup de s'en occuper?
Et a t 'elle des risques d'avoir été vers une maison ouverte le week end et qui serait fermée en semaine ?

----------


## Marg0t

La petite 'Clarounette' qui se chauffe les côtelettes près du radiateur ^^

----------


## chaorphelin

> est-ce que le fils n'aurait pas décidé d'un seul coup de s'en occuper?
> Et a t 'elle des risques d'avoir été vers une maison ouverte le week end et qui serait fermée en semaine ?


Non ,pas de risque que ce type décide de s'en occuper .Il va sapercevoir dans quelques semaines que Bando a disparu ,mais Minnie ,il l'a complètement zappée depuis longtemps .

Non,je ne pense pas qu'il y a des maisons qui soit fermées la semaine .Je pense qu'elle s'est trouvée une maison ;enfin j'espère

----------


## melied

oh la la le stresse !!! 

Minnie revient si tu n'es pas dans une famille   au moins que Chaorphelin sache que tout va bien !!

----------


## chaorphelin

> La petite 'Clarounette' qui se chauffe les côtelettes près du radiateur ^^


C'est surement son premier radiateur de sa vie .Quel bonheur de les savoir au chaud

----------


## chaorphelin

Depuis hier ,je stresse de peur de ne pas réussir a attraper mes deux minous .Cette nuit,j'ai répété dans ma tête mon scénario .Toujours peur que le fils débarque a ce moment là ou de ne pas réussir a les mettre en caisse .Je vais prendre le bac a linge pour Bando .
Au pire si je rate jcoeur,je peux retenter demain ,mais Bando ,je dois l'avoir du premier coup .J'ai mis 5 mois pour pouvoir le caresser et l'apprivoiser .Il est encore méfiant .
J'ai hâte qu'ils soit dans ma salle de jeux

----------


## Nougatmonchat

> Aux dernières nouvelles, Nadine (Chaorphelin) essayait de trapper un mâle roux et tentait de socia une minette trico. D'autres chats étaient dans les parages mais peut-être avaient-ils des proprios. Je n'ai pas d'autres nouvelles donc je vais tél à Chaorphelin.
> 
> Nougamonchat, comment vas-tu ? et tes loulous ? Courage à toi




Merci Coppélia, je vais mieux après des moments très difficiles.

Mes deux loulous résistent toujours malgré une santé pas vraiment brillante surtout pour Nougatine qui n'est pas au mieux.
Je continue de les emmener chez la véto, mais malgré les traitements contre le calicivirus cette pauvre Nougatine a bien du mal mais cela ne l'empêche pas de réclamer sa gamelle.

Cette fichue maladie de fiv les empêchent de remonter la pente.

Cyrano résiste mieux et se comporte avec moi comme un vrai petit chien. Il me suit partout jusque dans la salle de bain et il est très bavard et il sait réclamer ce qu'il veut !

Que devient Dédé ? Nadine as-tu réussi à l'attraper ?

----------


## laouretta

Bonjour, 
De quoi avez vous besoin ? J'ai lu que le site était près de Disney!?

----------


## Nougatmonchat

Hello Chaorphelin !!

Que devient notre Dédé et les minettes encore sur le site avec lui ?

J'espère que tout va bien pour toi.

Cyrano et Nougatine résistent toujours aux calicivirus, fiv et insuffisance rénale. 
Cyrano aimerait bien être le chef de clan de toute la bande, mais il y a quelques résistances C'est un véritable pot de colle qui a toujours faim !
Quant à Nougatine, malgré une santé plus fragile, elle est toujours aussi douce et sait bien réclamer sa gamelle elle aussi !!

Cela fait presque un an déjà que j'ai fait leur connaissance grâce à toi

----------


## hupet

> voici évidence notre jolie machine à ronrons
> Pièce jointe 251721Pièce jointe 251722elle va très bien et a mis son manteau pour la neige


et voici évidence avec sa robe d'hiver
tout le monde y compris la véto tombe sous le charme de cette beauté qui pour ne rien gâcher est d'une gentillesse+++
Nous avons fait le sapin ce week end...et notre miss à repris ses morceaux de musique...elle adore s'asseoir près du sapin et taper dans les boules...elle a un certain rythme et peut s'entraîner très longtemps...

----------


## petitvelu

::

----------

